# It's Time!



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This weekend I was hanging out in CA avoiding the cold of home and looking at the classified ads for guns and ammo on a popular CA gun forum, and it's pretty clear: The credit card bills are coming due!

10,500 rounds of 22 LR 

2,700 rounds of 7.62x51

At least a dozen 1,000 round cases of either 9mm or 45 ACP, lots of ammo cans of 5.56mm. 

The unloading is upon us.....prices are silly but they can ask what they want, and it's not going anywhere until it gets priced right.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ripon said:


> This weekend I was hanging out in CA avoiding the cold of home and looking at the classified ads for guns and ammo on a popular CA gun forum, and it's pretty clear: The credit card bills are coming due!
> 
> 10,500 rounds of 22 LR
> 
> ...


I need some 7.62 NATO. Expensive toy to feed!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Amen to that. I will be pulling the trigger on an AR10 before next hunting season and I want 1000 rounds stockpiled in addition to plenty of premium hunting rounds. The best value I have seen on .308 is PRVI Partisan. Brass/reloadable/boxer primed with no tar seal. I think it was just under $700.00 per thousand......ouch.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

500 Round Ammo Can - 308 Win FMJ 145 Grain Prvi Partizan ammo- Non-magnetic - Brass Case - Boxer Primer - PP329 | SGAmmo.com

Here you go at $600 with two ammo cans for good measure. my first purchase this weekend was a 200 round loose in an ammo can of this very stuff for $90. Incl an ammo can I can forgo the cardboard boxes.



csi-tech said:


> Amen to that. I will be pulling the trigger on an AR10 before next hunting season and I want 1000 rounds stockpiled in addition to plenty of premium hunting rounds. The best value I have seen on .308 is PRVI Partisan. Brass/reloadable/boxer primed with no tar seal. I think it was just under $700.00 per thousand......ouch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Best price I have seen in a long time for quality .308.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you guys allowed to hunt deer with FMJ?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Not in Tennessee. We can use anything else though. Any centerfire cartridge.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you guys allowed to hunt deer with FMJ?


Here is what Konnecticut has to say on that subject....

Legal Ammunition
For shotguns and muzzleloading firearms, the minimum size of the projectile shall be .44 caliber. A wad or sleeve is not considered a projectile or a part of the projectile.
For handguns, a bottleneck centerfire cartridge of .30 caliber or larger with a case length not exceeding 1.4 inches, or a straight-walled centerfire cartridge of .30 caliber or larger, both of which must be available as a factory load with the published ballistic tables of the manufacturer showing a capability of at least 500 foot pounds of energy at the muzzle. Note: There is no case length limit for straight-walled cartridges.
Non-expanding military style full metal jacket bullets cannot be used to harvest white-tailed deer; only soft point or expanding bullets (including copper / copper-alloy rounds designed for hunting) are legal ammunition.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm surprised that in CT you are not limited to a rock. That place has absolutely gone to the dogs. Big deer, but they make it too hard to hunt them. Was Connecticut where Chai Vang killed all of those hunters or was it Wisconsin?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you guys allowed to hunt deer with FMJ?


No FMJ or rimfire in SC.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I'm surprised that in CT you are not limited to a rock. That place has absolutely gone to the dogs. Big deer, but they make it too hard to hunt them. Was Connecticut where Chai Vang killed all of those hunters or was it Wisconsin?


Northern Wisconsin. It's hard to believe but CT hunting laws aren't that bad. There is a crazy overpopulation here right now. Two zones have really extended seasons and you can even bait. Plus you can carry a sidearm while hunting.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In NJ we just bash them with our cars.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Ca has to be expanding non lead bullet


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ca went to a non lead bullet because they didn't want to hurt "mother Earth" can you shoot Blacktail does yet?


----------

